# Small gap around foundation



## characterhomes (Aug 3, 2006)

I've just purchased an 80 yr old house which has about a 2 inch gap between the foundation, and the yard on one side. It seems to be fairly deep at around 4 feet. 
I can certainly get some crushed gravel and backfill it, and then top off with some soil, but am just wondering if anyone knows what could have caused this in the first place. There are no signs of water leaking inside, or cracks from shifting, etc (basement walls are not covered). Also there are no trees/plants in the area as well.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello Characterhomes and welcome to the Forum:
Is your area seriously behind on rainfall? That could cause the opening of the ground. Sometimes it occours in open fields and sometimes next to a fixed object such as your house.
I think I would fill the gap and top it off with dirt to seal out the next big rain storm that hits. With the gap there, your basement is sure to flood in a heavy rain. Let us know how it truns out.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 3, 2006)

The thought occurs to me that maybe this is an opportunity to "float in" some water-proofing.

Do any of you guys think that would work?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 4, 2006)

What do you think is the cause?
Mabey the water main, or a sewer break at the foundation?
Not sure about curtain drains below?
It just seems strange it is only on one side, and 2 inches..... 

Anyone else think his house is moving?

Little elves?


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 4, 2006)

That was my impression.

Is the ground buckled or otherwise pushed up on the other side?


----------

